# Mr Fox pics



## secuono (Apr 5, 2017)

Don't have anything for them to eat anymore, so I can just watch them in peace now. 
No I will not shoot him or trap him, so don't bother with any fox hating posts. 
This is a predator loving thread! =p


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 5, 2017)

We have had an unusual number of Fox this year here! They are beautiful but DANG! Ever heard one sound off? Scared the pants offa me while I was in the woods at dark lol!


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 5, 2017)

So what do you do with the predators that ignore " NO TRESSPASSING " signs and kill, maim, and destroy your livestock ?


----------



## secuono (Apr 5, 2017)

They live on the other side of the creek, I can see the den from the house. So I hear them all the time, it's a horrible noise! lol


----------



## secuono (Apr 5, 2017)

Bossroo said:


> So what do you do with the predators that ignore " NO TRESSPASSING " signs and kill, maim, and destroy your livestock ?



Like I already said, I don't HAVE any livestock these fox will eat. Thus I do NOT need to kill them. 
Take it somewhere else, dude.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 5, 2017)

Bossroo said:


> So what do you do with the predators that ignore " NO TRESSPASSING " signs and kill, maim, and destroy your livestock ?


She has nothing that the fox will harm so that has nothing to do with the predator in question....


----------



## secuono (Apr 5, 2017)

I was so glad he came back, I charged up the real camera and had the long lens on it ready to go!
This video is from the other day with my cellphone. The pinto mini noticed the fox and kept an eye on him. LGDs were upset, but they know better than to jump the fence. Escaping dogs are dead dogs around here, and they are too valuable and expensive to allow that to happen.


----------



## TAH (Apr 5, 2017)

We had a silver fox out on our property in Oregon...oh my, they are so Gorgeous! 
Even tho we had livestock that we would have loved to eat we left him alone and when he did try to get our chickens I would just shew him away...not worth killing if you can just shew away, IMO!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 5, 2017)

So pretty! I do have a love for predators... I love my poultry staying alive though, lol. But if it weren't for them I would admire foxes here too!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 5, 2017)

secuono said:


> Like I already said, I don't HAVE any livestock these fox will eat. Thus I do NOT need to kill them.
> Take it somewhere else, dude.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox probably helps keep the rodent population in check around your place too!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 5, 2017)

Made me think of the movie, "The Fantastic Mr. Fox".

It's pretty good if you haven't seen it.

It's animated but George Clooney is Mr. Fox and Meryl Streep is Mrs Fox.


----------



## secuono (Apr 5, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Mr. Fox probably helps keep the rodent population in check around your place too!



If only he could hunt in my barn! But I need a black snake to slither into the rat tunnels and avoid being noticed by the dogs. =/
Cats are just roadkill here, so can't even get one of them.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 5, 2017)

Get a rat dog! That's what we want.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 5, 2017)

That fox didn't seem too concerned about the dogs. Guess it knows they can't get to where it is. But if you had fowl, that fox wouldn't get close enough to kill them, the dogs would take it out as soon as it breached the fence.


----------



## secuono (Apr 5, 2017)

Bruce said:


> That fox didn't seem too concerned about the dogs. Guess it knows they can't get to where it is. But if you had fowl, that fox wouldn't get close enough to kill them, the dogs would take it out as soon as it breached the fence.



If the birds were down the hill and the dogs on the other side with the wind in the fox's favor, it can and has easily taken birds.


----------



## secuono (Apr 5, 2017)

Spotted some adult wild rabbits today! Got pictures of one.
Fox tried to get the others that I saw, but the LGDs caught wind of him and chased him off.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 5, 2017)

Pretty fox. I agree, it makes no sense to kill predators if you have nothing they will kill.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice we have had foxes all the way up to the back door. Kinda surprising to see one right when u open the door not ten feet away. I've gone for walks and had them run along with me and bark at me. Also have seen two males fighting for a female. They make all kinds of noise then.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 8, 2017)

secuono said:


> If the birds were down the hill and the dogs on the other side with the wind in the fox's favor, it can and has easily taken birds.


I ASSUMED with my comment that the chickens would be in with the dogs, not on the other side of the fence 

We have a wild rabbit that I've seen in the barn near the alpacas' end (it can come in their door which is always open). 2 days ago it was in the coop eating chicken pellets from the hanging feeder. Hopefully it will go back to its natural diet once the vegetation starts to grow. Bad enough I end up feeding the !@#$%^& woodchucks half the year, now a rabbit??


----------



## secuono (Apr 8, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I ASSUMED with my comment that the chickens would be in with the dogs, not on the other side of the fence
> 
> We have a wild rabbit that I've seen in the barn near the alpacas' end (it can come in their door which is always open). 2 days ago it was in the coop eating chicken pellets from the hanging feeder. Hopefully it will go back to its natural diet once the vegetation starts to grow. Bad enough I end up feeding the !@#$%^& woodchucks half the year, now a rabbit??



They were in the same pasture, no fence. Big, rolling pasture. 
Makes it worse that chickens regularly fight, scream and otherwise seem like they are being attacked, while in actually, they are just breeding, rough housing or arguing with each other. At least my dogs, eventually get dull to the noises they make and won't respond to them much. =/


----------

